
Ask HN: Is Google putting ads in map directions? - caspercrf
Yesterday I was driving and had Google maps directions on audio.  For the first time, one instruction said: &quot;In 300 feet, make a right at the In and Out Burger.&quot;  It&#x27;s the first time I heard a business name in the directions.  The interesting thing is that this was making a right onto a freeway, and on the corner was the back of a large strip mall.  There could have been 4-5 other business names it could have said.<p>Has anyone else noticed this before?
======
mtmail
It's called landmark routing and available for a couple of years. Usually in
countries without complete street name coverage where "go left after the post
office" is what people used for ages (even if the post office moved).

[https://googleindia.blogspot.com/2009/12/turn-right-after-
pe...](https://googleindia.blogspot.com/2009/12/turn-right-after-petrol-pump-
landmarks.html)

[https://ezdrivingdirections.com/](https://ezdrivingdirections.com/)
"[Mapquest] offers landmark-assisted routing by providing places of interest
along the way for both driving and walking directions. For example, it may
tell you to turn left on Route 19, right after the tennis courts."

------
HugoHobling
I've heard the same thing with the instructions saying "Continue past
Starbucks" or something similar. This was a few months ago.

